# Sol and Siva, breeding journal



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've decided to breed my tiels for the first time, seeing as winter is now over and it's starting to warm up. I'm going to make a breeding journal, will update if anything new happens.
I've never bred cockatiels before so be prepared for a lot of questions...I've reseached heaps but I've learnt from breeding budgies, there are some things you need to experience first-hand. 
I put Sol and Siva in the breeding cage together at about 11am today, and now it's 5pm, and I just checked on them..Sol was inside the nestbox singing to himself and Siva was sitting on the perch outside the nest and watching him. Does that mean anything, by the way? Sol and Siva are bonded I believe, they sit together all the time and preen eachother, etc.
No idea what, if anything, either bird is split for..So if I get chicks, I'm expecting all female chicks will be Lutinos (split for WF) and all males wil be normal greys split for Lutino and WF. Hoping for suprises!

Will update when I see them mating and/or eggs come..


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Siva looks ro be split pied. If Sols wing flights and tail feathers are a buttery yellow instead of an off white he may be a lutino pied.


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

How come, ever since the day I put them in the breeding cage..Sol has been in the nest almost all day, just sitting there, singing. He's also seemed a lot louder (singing and chirping a lot more often) since then too. Why?


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

The first egg is here!! It was laid either today or yesterday.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he was getting the nest ready for Siva!!! the male gets the nest just right before he lets her in and eggies are laid!!! have u seen them mating?? congrats on the first egg!


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Siva isn't tame and now is even more stressed when I come near, so I've been leaving them alone, so haven't seen them mating. Hope they have been though, would be wonderful to have chicks lol!!
They threw all of the wood shavings out of the nest and laid the egg on the hard wood. So I've put in some more, both birds then worked together to push the shavings away from their corner with the egg, but at least it's still in there!


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

2 eggs now! Plus I caught them mating yesterday too, so hopefully the eggies are fertile.


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

#3 egg has come. Siva isn't actually incubating them yet, but I'm hoping she will once there are some more eggies in the nest. I cannot wait to see their little chickies..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh how exciting!!! i hope they are fertile!!! keep us updated!! the waiting begins!


----------



## whytedragon (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats! Mine laid theirs on the wood also, they moved the bedding and laid them in the middle...so no worries, it's normal and they'll be fine 
Best of luck! I'm awaiting eggs from my heavy pied pair...female is in there...so I guess we'll see soon.


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

4 eggs now..I wonder how many she will lay...


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

In April my breeding pair laid 5 eggs but only 3 hatched and even then only 2 chicks hatched cause the male killed the first one.. I just set up the nestbox up yesterday so I'm playing the waiting game too. Have you checked her abdomem??? Does there seem to be a bump there still?? If there is she is most likely going to lay again. Well at least thats what I experienced with my pair.


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sadly...I think the cat jumped onto the nestbox, and the lid broke and crushed two of the four eggs. They haven't been laying any more though Sol has been in the nest again recently and might be getting it ready for Siva again.
If so, will the two older eggs (who have not been incubated at all yet) that have been left the in the nest be okay? The nights are cold here and the birds are outside...so if Siva does start laying again would it be better to just chuck the two older eggs and let her start new?


----------



## quisylym (Sep 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

I'm very interested! I would love to find out more.
me too, I need more detailed info


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

The two eggs were thoroughly addled, not a big suprise. I haven't updated because nothing have been happening, Siva has been incubating those two eggsm but of course they will not hatch.
But finally, today, she laid a third egg!! If she's going to start laying again I'll throw the two dead eggs..I hope I get babies this time! Luckily she laid today as if she had waited any longer I'd put them back into the aviary.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Throw the two dead eggs asap, I read somewhere it's not good to leave dead eggs in the nest box for a long amount of time. (something to do with them rotting and making any chicks/parents sick)

I hope you get a successful clutch this time!


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

I chucked the two other eggs, and Siva laid a second one today (six days after the first, am hoping this won't be a problem..I might have to handfeed the oldest for a while so the youngest gets food) and the first egg is fertile! 
Can't wait til they hatch..11 more days to go....


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats! I hope everything works out. I can't wait to see some baby pictures!


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

I can't wait for the eggs to hatch..Siva laid a third egg this morning, and the second one looks to be fertile along with the first. Oh I am so excited, I've bred budgies before but not cockatiels and I can't wait to see the little bubs!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

How are things going? I am looking forward to hearing about how the little fluffs do


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Everything's going fine, all three eggs are fertile and growing. Siva hasn't laid any more so the third egg may be the last, but considering she laid one and then a second 6 days later, who knows.
Waiting and waiting til they hatch..only 4 more days to go if the first one hatches on time.


----------



## Jen144 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nevermind..it seems Siva wasn't ready to breed. All of the eggs ended up addled.
Perhaps better luck next time.


----------

